
RailsCasts Pro episodes are now free - ScotterC
http://railscasts.com/announcements/13
======
damm
I know I'll get downvoted for this but I really don't care.

Everything here is dated; it's not really that great that it's free now...
there's much better resources now that are more up to date

Ember.js tutorials written in 2013 don't have as much value in 2017... sorry

